# Control para un motor de una grua clasificadora



## tronic (Jul 20, 2006)

Buenas necesito k me ayuden con un control para un motor de una grua clasificadora de piezas la cual dependiendo del tamaño de la pieza la deposita en un contenedor especifico. Esta solo trabaja hacia delante y hacia atras y tiene tres contenedores.
Las piezas llegan por medio de una correa y son levantadas por un electro iman y llevadas a su contenedor.

Tengo pensado colocar tres detectores de altura en el recorrido de la correa para determinar el tamaño de la pieza y k la grua la recoja y la deposite.
Todo esto lo tengo k hacer a base de F/F y contadores.
Acepto todo tipo de sugerencias
Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 21, 2006)

tronic dijo:
			
		

> Buenas necesito k me ayuden con un control para un motor de una grua clasificadora de piezas la cual dependiendo del tamaño de la pieza la deposita en un contenedor especifico. Esta solo trabaja hacia delante y hacia atras y tiene tres contenedores.
> Las piezas llegan por medio de una correa y son levantadas por un electro iman y llevadas a su contenedor.
> 
> Tengo pensado colocar tres detectores de altura en el recorrido de la correa para determinar el tamaño de la pieza y k la grua la recoja y la deposite.
> ...



Hola, lo de detectar el tamaño es lo más laborioso de su proyecto.

Si dice que las levanta un electroimán, quiere decir que son metálicas, entonces, tendrán un peso considerable, puede hacer que el electroimán este colgando y no fijo, así cuándo levante el objeto, este ocasionará que el peso haga que el cable que sujeta al EI se tense.

En resúmen, puede hacer un tipo de báscula como las de la carne.

Saludos


----------



## tronic (Jul 21, 2006)

graxias EinSoldiatGott
creo k colocaré el EI como dices pero mi probema principal es con el control del motor 
Aki una idea un poco mas acabada: para la deteccion tengo pensado usar 3 sensores colocados uno arriba del otro k cuando pase una pieza se activen y con la logica determinada para cada sensor vaya a un determinado contador ascendente/descendente, dependiendo del tamaño de la pieza se activara el contador correspondiente cuando empiece a contar ascendente el EI se activa y y el motor empesaria a girar hacia los contenedores cuenta un tiempo determinado y empiece a descender y cuando llegue a cero el EI regresara a su estado de reposo para recoger otra pieza.
No se si podria usar los contadores asi para el motor ya que no tengo experiencia con estos ni tampoco con motores.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 21, 2006)

tronic dijo:
			
		

> graxias EinSoldiatGott
> creo k colocaré el EI como dices pero mi probema principal es con el control del motor
> Aki una idea un poco mas acabada: para la deteccion tengo pensado usar 3 sensores colocados uno arriba del otro k cuando pase una pieza se activen y con la logica determinada para cada sensor vaya a un determinado contador ascendente/descendente, dependiendo del tamaño de la pieza se activara el contador correspondiente cuando empiece a contar ascendente el EI se activa y y el motor empesaria a girar hacia los contenedores cuenta un tiempo determinado y empiece a descender y cuando llegue a cero el EI regresara a su estado de reposo para recoger otra pieza.
> No se si podria usar los contadores asi para el motor ya que no tengo experiencia con estos ni tampoco con motores.



Hola, pues lo de hacer el Ei como una pesa va a ser complicado, su método es mejor, 3 sensores para largo/ancho/alto, el detalle es que cuando se usan así, es midiento el tiempo que la luz tarda en ir y volver al objeto.

Otra opción sería que en lugar de electroimán, utilice una pinsas y dependiendo de cuánto se cierren para agarrar al objeto, detectar así el tamaño.

Lo más difícil para los electrónicos casi siempre es la parte mecánica , espeo tenga todo lo necesario a la mano.

Ahora, para hacer los tiempos del motor, lo mejor será usar un motor a pasos, pues es más preciso.

Si usa un contador, va a ocupar ponerle un generador de pulsos de reloj.

Así que En lugar de un contador para los tiempos hacia uno u otro lado,  ahorrese el contador y utilice el mismo 555 como monoastable y va a ocupar varios para los diferentes tamaños. A menos que utilice un pot. digital para variar los tiempos del mono.

Para hacer los pulsos de motor a pasos, puede hacerlos con un registro de corrimiento con FF JK.

La verdad su proyecto esta muy complicado para hacerlo con FF, apenas con un micro.

Saludos y espero mi respuesta le ayude en algo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 21, 2006)

Otra forma de hacer una balanza.

Una placa que se puede mover inclinandose arriba y abajo, un muelle que tira hacia abajo y el motor que esta sujeto a esta placa tira hacia arriba.

Sepueden colocar finales de carrera para que indiques el estado de la plataforma.
Tambien puedes colocar un potenciometro como eje y mediante operacionales como comparadores conocer la posicion exacta.
Tambien puedes utilizar optoacopladores de ranura.

Puede que falte algun tornello con contratuerca para fijar la posicion de reposo y el muelle este un poco tenso.


----------

